# linux sur ppc



## Kerri (26 Décembre 2005)

salut à tous

je connais relativement bien linux sur pc, mais jamais essayé sur mac: aujourd'hui je dispose d'un ibook G4, et d'un disque dur externe branchable en firewire
1ère question: puis-je y installer une distribution de linux telle mandriva 
pour ppc ou debian.

ensuite quels périphériques ne fonctionneront pas? je sais que la carte airport extrem ne dispose pas de pilotes linux, mais pour le reste: notemment la carte graphique: sur x86, installer les drivers ATI n'est déja pas chose aisée, mais sur ppc existent-ils? je parles des pilotes propriétaires pour profiter de la 3D. Et ma sortie vidéo externe que j'utilise pour brancher un écran externe ou un téléviseur, sera t-elle fonctionelle sous linux? sur X86 il existe un outil sur sourceforge, qui marche bien et dont j'ai oublié le nom, pour les sorties tv des cartes ATI, mais sur ppc, vu que les pilotes doivent-être différents, fonctionnera t-il?

merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (26 Décembre 2005)

Il existe comme distribution Mandrake, Ubuntu, Debian, FreeBSD, en gros ton bonheur!
Ps: N'oublie pas quand tu télécharge la version, de prendre celle pour l'architecture PowerPC
@+


----------



## Kerri (26 Décembre 2005)

merci

et concernant la prise en charge de la 3D et la sortie tv des cartes graphiques ATI vous qui utilisez linux, savez vous si ça fonctionne?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Il existe comme distribution Mandrake, Ubuntu, Debian, FreeBSD, en gros ton bonheur!
> Ps: N'oublie pas quand tu télécharge la version, de prendre celle pour l'architecture PowerPC
> @+


FreeBSD n'est pas disponible pour mac


----------



## Kerri (26 Décembre 2005)

doit quand même être possible de le compiler à partir des sources non?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

Pas en version de production, mais ça avance, entre temps te reste OpenBSD et NetBSD dans les BSD.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (26 Décembre 2005)

Ici pourtant il y a une version de FreeBSD 6.0 pour powerpc


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

> The FreeBSD/ppc port is still a Tier-2 platform. That means it is not being fully supported by our security officer, release engineers and toolchain maintainers.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (26 Décembre 2005)

J'avais pas tout lu  
Mais bon, de toute façon avec l'arrivée des mactel, il y aura plus ce problème de compatibilité processeur..


----------



## liu.pei (30 Décembre 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Ici pourtant il y a une version de FreeBSD 6.0 pour powerpc


Salut,

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le site de FreeBSD, c'est un UNIX plutôt orienté i386 bien qu'il soit porté sur PowerPC. D'ailleurs, le port PowerPC a l'air d'être un peu à la traîne si l'on regarde les dates des news.

Pour ma part, j'ai choisit NetBSD dont l'objectif est d'être porté sur toutes les plateformes posibles & imaginables.

Enfin, OpenBSD semble être porté sur beaucoup de plateformes mais, à mon avis, c'est un BSD pour les firewall/routeur voir pour les serveurs, plus que pour une utilisation desktop/laptop...

Enfin, ça reste mon opition perso fondée que sur les quelques lectures que j'ai pu avoir sur les 3 sites.

+++


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

OpenBSD est un système paranoïaque ouais. Ils s'en ventent avec une seule faille dans l'installation par défaut en 10 ans d'existence. Bon normal, après faut ouvrir toutes les portes


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> OpenBSD est un système paranoïaque ouais. Ils s'en v*e*ntent avec une seule faille dans l'installation par défaut en 10 ans d'existence. Bon normal, après faut *ouvrir toutes les portes*



Effectivement ... l'atmosphère devient lourde


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Décembre 2005)

...une question bête : pourquoi s'embêter à aller chercher des *nix de type BSD, alors qu'on a déjà justement Darwin/Mac OS X ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Très juste, un bon OpenDarwin.org et hop.


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2005)

Bah ... Il y a des gens qui aiment se compliquer la vie car ils pensent qu'ils la comprendront mieux   (note : je fais partie de ces gens).

Plus sérieusement : les *BSD sont OpenSource, Darwin l'est aussi mais pas Mac OS X.
Mais c'est sûr que sur Mac, cela peut être frustrant (absence de gestion du Wifi ...)
Mais certains sont toujours plus attachés à l'OpenSource qu'aux systèmes propriétaires.


----------

